# Sie kam freudestrahlend auf mich zu



## Pitt

Hola:

Me gustaría saber la traducción al español:

Sie kam freudestrahlend auf mich zu.

¿Muchas gracias!


----------



## jester.

(Ella) se me acercó alegremente/felizmente/_radiante de alegría_ (steht so in meinem Wörterbuch, überzeugt mich aber noch nicht zu 100%).


----------



## PinkyPanther

A mí sí me parece muy bien lo de "radiante de alegría", se utiliza mucho en español y recoge fielmente el matiz del alemán en mi opinión.


----------



## jester.

PinkyPanther said:


> A mí sí me parece muy bien lo de "radiante de alegría", se utiliza mucho en español y recoge fielmente el matiz del alemán en mi opinión.



Pues, de hecho sólo tenía une pequeña dudita porque "radiante de alegría" me parecía demasiado literal pero ahora que me has confirmado que es una locución correcta en castellano estoy satisfecho


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! Además quisiera saber la traducción al español:

Ich kam freudestrahlend auf sie (Maria) zu.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## jester.

Me acerqué radiante de alegría a ella/a María.

_Aber hier bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, was die Satzstellung angeht. Könnte jemand sie überprüfen?

No estoy completamente seguro sobre el orden de palabras. ¿Puede alguien averiguarlo?_


----------



## PinkyPanther

El orden es correcto, Jester, aunque a mí personalmente me suena mejor "Me acerqué a ella radiante de alegría". El problema aquí es la cacofonía, es decir, en español induce a risa que las palabras de una frase rimen, y en este caso sucede con "alegría" y "María". Si puede evitarse, yo no pondría el nombre propio (María), sino el pronombre (ella); sino, es decir, si no hay más remedio que poner el nombre (María), cambiaría "alegría" por otra palabra, quizá con otra expresión que tb se usa mucho "exultante de felicidad" (es un poco más alto en la escala de la felicidad de lo que pone en alemán, pero el caso es salvar la cacofonía).
Un saludo.


----------



## jester.

Gracias por averiguar mi orden. Este aspecto de la cacofonía es muy interesante y completamente inédito para mí.


----------



## Pitt

jester. said:


> Me acerqué radiante de alegría a ella/a María.
> 
> _Aber hier bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher, was die Satzstellung angeht. Könnte jemand sie überprüfen?_
> 
> _No estoy completamente seguro sobre el orden de palabras. ¿Puede alguien averiguarlo?_


 
Que yo sepa es también posible:

Me acerqué a María   > Me acerqué a ella > Me le acerqué.
María se acercó a mí  > María se me acercó.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## jester.

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa es también posible:
> 
> Me acerqué a María   > Me acerqué a ella > Me le acerqué.
> María se acercó a mí  > María se me acercó.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?



Creo que esto sí es posible.


----------



## Pitt

Hola Jester, te agradezco tu respuesta.


----------



## Dudu678

Pitt said:


> Me acerqué a María   > Me acerqué a ella > Me le acerqué.
> María se acercó a mí  > María se me acercó.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


Este tema se ha discutido mucho en el foro de gramática y realmente no tenemos claro el porqué de que algunas de estas opciones suenan bien mientras otras no.

_María se me acercó _me suena perfecto, mientras que _Me le acerqué_ me suena mal.

Por favor, no quiero empezar a tratar otra vez este tema aquí, pero sólo lo comento para que quede constancia de que no todo el mundo piensa que es posible y verdad.

Saludos.


----------

